# UCLA MFA 2016



## jhh (May 16, 2016)

Hi!

I am an admit for the Production/Directing track at UCLA this fall. With people coming off the wait list, I feel our cohort's becoming somewhat finalized. Should we start a Facebook group for us to introduce ourselves to one another?


----------



## juliabulia (May 16, 2016)

Hey there! Yay more UCLA peeps!

@Kristi H. started a fb group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1010737419012402/

You should be able to use your ucla email to join it!


----------



## jhh (May 16, 2016)

Awesome!


----------

